# Lattice Gal16V8



## Marcelo (Ago 21, 2005)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un chip Lattice que es el GAL16V8B15LP. Según el datasheet es un "High Performance E2CMOS PLD - Generic Array Logic". E2 es E elevado al cuadrado que creo que significa EEPROM.

La historia es que hace algún tiempo hice un post en el foro "PC Hardware" referente a realizar una matriz de 8 a 4 en el puerto paralelo, de manera que me permitiera cambiar desde el PC cualquier puerto de salida (Di) del paralelo  a una y solo una de las 4 señales de control. 

Este es un esquema






La idea es que cualquier señal Di pueda colocarse en Si sin repetirse es decir, solo puede aparecer una vez en los puntos Si.

Bueno, la cuestión es que todavía no he podido solucionar este problema y me dijeron que con este chip lo podía hacer, pero no tengo ni idea de como como empezar pues desconozco lo que son Macro Celdas y Tecnología de celdas. Se que este chip es una especie de AND programable. 

Lo que les solicito es si tienen alguna infromación de aplicaciones de este tipo de componentes.

Se que se puede usar para:

— DMA Control
— State Machine Control
— High Speed Graphics Processing
— Standard Logic Speed Upgrade

Pero nada más. La información que he encontrado por allí, supone un conocimiento previo de este tipo de arreglos programables así es que necesito algo básico.

Gracias.
Marcelo.


----------



## Moy (Ago 22, 2005)

El Gal es un dispositivo programable, puedes realizar circuitos secuienciales, combinacionales o, ambos, solo es cuestión de asignarle la ecuación que corresponda. Puede emula cualquier contador, regsitro compuerta entre otras muchas cosas solo limitado por sus entradas y salidas, el Gal 16V8 cunta con 16 entradas y 8 salidas por lo que puedes relizar facilmente lo que pretendes, entiendo que lo que estás realizando es solo un codificador de 8 a 4 líneas, bueno eso creo, espero que te sirva la información


----------



## lazaro91 (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola,

   Anteriormente programa la palce16v8h-15 de lattice y me funcionaba. Tenia en la entrada conectado un divisor de tensión donde en la entrada tenia 24vdc y en la salida 5v para la entrada de la gal. Esto me funcionaba, pero resulta que esta gal esta en desuso. Entonces opte por la gal16v8d-25qp. El problema que me encuentro ahora es que se me amorra con el divisor de tensión una barbarida. Cuando no tengo tensión en la entrada continuo teniendo 3 voltios si esta conectada a la gal. Si la desconecto de la gal el divisor funciona, por tanto hay alguna diferencia en la gal. Necesito un circuito que me convierte de 24 a 5v sencillo y que quede aislado. Para alimentar la gal tengo un regulador 7805 para convertir los 24vdc a los 5 para la gal. El problema es que se calienta mucho, le he puesto un disipador y se calienta menos pero se calienta. Mi pregunta es: ¿Me puedo fiar solo con el disipador?
Saludos


----------



## RBarra (Abr 11, 2007)

Estimados Amigos.

Junto con saludarlos, necesito de vuestra ayuda, ustedes me pueden indicar donde puedo comprar este GAL16V8, ya que tengo un equipo electronico la cual se encuentra con este circuito quemado.

Agradecere vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.

Rodrigo Barra G.


----------



## RBarra (Abr 11, 2007)

Quien me puede ayudar en decirme donde puedo comprar el GAL16V8.

Gracias.


----------



## koyote (Abr 26, 2007)

en la steren lo venden


----------



## sandrobm75 (Ene 5, 2009)

Yo lo he comprado en Electronica Raite, haces el pedido y ellos se encargan de conseguirtelo.


----------



## sandrobm75 (Ene 5, 2009)

Alguien m,e puede decir como se programan los Gal16V8D que los tengo pero no puedo utilizarlo porq segun he leido q son programables.


----------



## Nirblink (Abr 15, 2009)

alguien me puede decir si el GAL16V8 se puede programar por medio de OrCAD15.7 y como?, es decir, eh visto que se puede programar por tablas de verdad, ecuaciones booleanas, diagramas entre otras opciones para no aprender a usar VHDL. Si no, que otro programa se puede utilizar?


----------



## amnaranjo (Dic 2, 2010)

buenas tardes...
viejo me podes ayudar...
me toca hacer un programa en isplever para una gal16v8c la cual tiene q cumplir las mismas funciones q una alu (74ls181) de 4 bits.
para ver si me podes colaborar con eso.


----------

